# lv in residential



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> ... I argue this point with a couple of my guys on each house. One in particular hates it for some reason and tells me that everything will go wireless and we are just spending money needlessly.


When he gets sent home a few days/week w/o any pay he'll soon realize it is his money that is being spent needlessly [boredom will force him to spend some dough] when he could have made some money that day.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 23, 2009)

You should run a minimum of 4 RG-6 to the dish. It has been this way for years. We run at least 6 nowadays. 4 for the dish, 1 for AM/FM antenna, 1 for satellite radio. We also try to run another for off-air HD antenna, since the signal from the local stations are not compressed like the satellite companies due.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Greg C said:


> You should run a minimum of 4 RG-6 to the dish. It has been this way for years. We run at least 6 nowadays. 4 for the dish, 1 for AM/FM antenna, 1 for satellite radio. We also try to run another for off-air HD antenna, since the signal from the local stations are not compressed like the satellite companies due.


 Thanks, I believe we will begin the 6 runs also.


----------

